# persistant shell variables with C shell



## bluethundr (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello FreeBSD

I was just wondering where do I set environment variables persistently under C Shell as I would typically under bash with .bashrc & friends?

Thanks


----------



## bluethundr (Oct 9, 2010)

*found it*

ah nevermind! I didn't think this info would be so easy to find. sorry for the foot in mouth post!!


```
Startup and shutdown
       A  login  shell  begins  by  executing  commands  from the system files
       /etc/csh.cshrc and /etc/csh.login.   It  then  executes  commands  from
       files  in  the  user's  home  directory:  first  ~/.tcshrc  (+)  or, if
       ~/.tcshrc is not found, ~/.cshrc, then ~/.history (or the value of  the
       histfile shell variable), then ~/.login, and finally ~/.cshdirs (or the
       value of  the  dirsfile  shell  variable)  (+).   The  shell  may  read
       /etc/csh.login  before  instead  of  after /etc/csh.cshrc, and ~/.login
       before instead of after ~/.tcshrc or ~/.cshrc  and  ~/.history,  if  so
       compiled; see the version shell variable. (+)
```

:r


----------

